# Un équivalent de word qui accepte les notes de bas de page



## Marmidotte (17 Octobre 2012)

Hello world,

Je cherche donc une App pour mon cher petit iPad qui me permette d'avoir des notes de bas de page. Je n'ai vu pour le moment que Pages qui fasse ça, et je lachèterai si nécessaire, mais je suis très étonnée de n'avoir trouvé aucune autre App gérant les notes (de bas de page ou de fin de document, hein, je suis pas spécialement casse-pied à ce niveau) ??

Alors si vous en connaissez, merci de me les indiquer !

La Marmidotte.


----------



## Marmidotte (1 Novembre 2012)

Juste pour info: j'ai finalement craqué pour Pages qui fait très bien les choses, et j'en suis très satisfaites (j'ai aussi chroniqué ça sur mon blog, http://www.loutan.net/blog/ )

Marmidotte


----------

